# World Mark Credit Renting



## topcop400 (Oct 27, 2006)

A friend of mine just recently purchased some WM credits resale.  I was telling her that I had learned on TUG that WM owners can "rent" credits from other owners.

She asked how that is accomplished and I don't know because I do not own WM.  Is this done through WM?  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## PerryM (Oct 27, 2006)

*Many places to rent WM credits*

Hi Becky,

*Renting WM credits from other WM owners is one of the great reasons to own WM!*  Why buy WM credits, even resale, when you can rent them (does require a small WM account to do this).

The “Official” TW web site (NOT the “Official” WM web site) at: http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php is a place where owners can get together and contact each other and rent WM credits.

The “Official” TW web site is just an extension of the TW sales gallery into cyberspace so be careful what you say (Don’t use the word “Resale” or you’ll be publicly humiliated – something that happens with great regularity over there (Too many TW salesreps out there, if you ask me, shilling as normal WM owners))

eBay has WM owners advertising rented credits as does Craig’s List.

Hope this helps.

P.S.
This ability to rent, and not own timeshare usage, is fairly rare in the timeshare industry.  TW as relaxed all restrictions and you can rent the equivalent of 100 WM weeks if you so desire to do so – this is insanity from TW; but fits their mold.


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 27, 2006)

There is also a lot of information about this and also how to maximize a World Mark membership at www.wmowners.com


----------



## kapish (Oct 27, 2006)

*Link to Credit rental process and Fill-in form*



			
				itchyfeet said:
			
		

> There is also a lot of information about this and also how to maximize a World Mark membership at www.wmowners.com


Take a look at this link to learn more about the process of renting credits from other owners.


----------



## topcop400 (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh thank you, thank you, thank you.

Great info and links.

TUG is the best.


----------

